# Need roomates/cleanup crew for house squat [Bellingham, WA]



## BenjiRidesBoxcar (May 1, 2008)

My friend and I have been working on a house for a while.

3 bedrooms and spacious living room.
No water damage.
Water Heater still intact.

If anyone is specialized in the mechanics of electric piracy please reply!

The interior of the property is very nice.

The property owner lives in another country and hasn't been to the lot in over 5 years.

Our current project is to patch up the few bits of shredded carpeting, touch up some of the paint (with latex). There are very small patches of mildew, which have mostly been treated at this point.

We hope to eventually put up 2 more long term residents here.

Must be over the age of 18 with no extraditable warrants, and no narcotic dependency.

Preferably a male and a female duo, but any two long term residents are welcome.

dumpster access, 2 blocks away from public transportation, just minutes from downtown.



also, we hope to have bunks in the living room for traveling kids passing through.

this is a long term project and police activity is at an *EXTREME MINIMAL.*

If you are interested please reply with details.

We do not believe in 'paying rent'.

Housing is a right! Not a luxury.

Please reply if interested.


----------



## macks (May 1, 2008)

I'll be floating around the NW in May and June and would love to come lend a hand to fix some stuff up.. I'll send you a PM when I get closer to the area.


----------



## BenjiRidesBoxcar (May 2, 2008)

That sounds awesome.

just an update on our Project

Mildew and mold on our around windows [FIXED]
New Lock on Front door [DONE]
Cleaning Bathroom
New Shelving
New Cabinets
New Curtains

some little projects to help the house.

It looks like rememberusername got dibs on a room so far, but we will eventually be building bunks in the living room for kids passing through town.

please PM when you get closer so I can update you on a bed.


----------



## severegout (May 2, 2008)

I will be riding my bike from Seattle to Bellingham probably next Friday morning to kick it with ya'll for a week or so before heading back to Kansas for a wedding... so yeah, expect me on Saturday probably in the late afternoon time frame.

Palabra.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 4, 2008)

duuuude... im so jealous...


----------



## BenjiRidesBoxcar (May 5, 2008)

MattPist said:


> duuuude... im so jealous...




Hey you ar more than welcome to come crash. We just cleaned another room out. About to bleach the mold out. I stayed last night. It was lovely. I think you would really enjoy it. It's right next to a sick place to spange too.

It's crackalackin!


----------



## Bendixontherails (May 7, 2008)

Sweet. might have to swing by and check it out. I'm out on Whidbey Island right now. I'm good at basic carpentry, concrete, drywall, paint, etc. I'd help you set up a basic still, too, if you want. every kid should have one!


----------



## Poking Victim (May 17, 2008)

I am all over this.


----------



## ben-david (Jul 27, 2008)

still looking for roomates?


----------



## ziggyluscious (Oct 1, 2008)

BenjiRidesBoxcar said:


> My friend and I have been working on a house for a while.
> 
> 3 bedrooms and spacious living room.
> No water damage.
> ...


Hey is this house still happening ??
2 old old friendly peeps coming to Washington, looking for squats,
collectives, etc.
Both drug/alchohol free.
Lots of building, permaculture, squatting experience.

[email protected]


----------



## iTch (Feb 19, 2010)

Damn this thread is old.
Is the house still there? Any recent activity?


----------



## Poking Victim (Feb 19, 2010)

I wish it was, seeing as I'll be in Bellingham soon. This thread ought to be closed, though, 'cause I sent some PMs and haven't recieved a reply in two years.


----------

